# Post colonoscopy



## tayah20 (Aug 9, 2003)

HiI have my first colonoscopy in a few weeks and I was just wondering if it's common to have any symptoms the day following the procedure?? I start a new night class the following evening and I'm wondering if I'll be able to make it?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I think I had more D than usual for a few days after the test, as an aftereffect of the laxatives taken for the prep. I have IBS-D, so if you are a C-type you might not be as affected by the prep meds.I might have been a little spacey the day after, but I'm not sure. I was definitely spacey the day of the scope. My muscles were very tense and they had to give me a lot of medication for my size, so the "twilight zone" meds affected me a lot more than they did with my more recent upper endoscopy. With that, I was back at work the next morning, no problem. I didn't have to be anywhere the day after my colonoscopy, plus it was a few years ago, so i don't remember how much it affected me the next day.I think you'll be OK by the next night







Worst case you'll have some D. And if you are having to leave class a lot, just tell your professor that you are sick due to some medication that day and it won't be so bad in the future. They do understand--I had IBS-D through college, and I had a scheduled Saturday colonoscopy that had to be cancelled after I started the prep (long story) and the amount of prep I did do gave me BAD D for a few days after. I was running out of classes on Monday and in the smaller classes I was in I just gave the instructors a brief explanation. When I did the full prep second time around and was completely cleaned out I didn't have the same kind of uncontrollable D, just some residual effect of the meds.Good luck!


----------



## tayah20 (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## renrah32 (Aug 9, 2003)

I was just diagnosed with IBS-C after my colonoscopy on 8/7. Really, the colonoscopy was nothing! The prep was the biggest issue...ended up with D so much, had to use diaper rash ointment! The day after the scope, no issues & back to work!I'm sure yours will go just as well...let's just say the anesthesia is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Well for me personally, I didn't really have quite a good time for the next day after my colonoscopy. Maybe its because my colonoscopy didn't go well (my gastro accidentally punctured part of it), ended up having some black diarrhea and alot of gas even the next day. I was also feeling very drowsy due to the anaesthesia.A really large majority of colonoscopy go well and i think you should feel ok the following day. Go for your night classes! Best of luck for your colonoscopy and may god bless you!


----------



## Paintr63 (May 26, 2003)

i think the prep'ing for the test is the hardest part. just remember that when you can drink water till midnight or whatever time youre instructed to ..do so. i didnt and was a bit dehydrated, starting the i.v was painful as it was hard to find a vein. so again dont forget to drink water. the scoping itself was a breeze. thanks to the great sedatives







i was up and about the next day ,a bit sore and past more "gas" but all in all ,it wasnt bad.hope this helps.


----------



## remote starter (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm not sure if you have gone already for your test but I wanted to share this with you. The day before my test, I slacked off on drinking the huge amount of liquids(laxatives) that was given to me to drink in order to clean myself out. I only drank about half the amount that I was supposed to and when I got to the surg. room, I knew I hadn't gone enough to be "clean". They gave me sedation that's called "concious sedation" which means that I will be awake but won't remember anything or feel anything. Well, I woke up in the middle of it and it hurt so bad. All I could do was cry because the rest of my body wouldn't move. In the end, she couldn't find anything out because I had so much still inside that she could see very well. (i'm ibs-c)I truly believe that if I had taken the proper prep, I wouldn't have gone through any of that and that maybe the doc would have been able to tell me something to help me. I am not telling you this to scare you for your surg., just to stress the importance of the prep. I just don't want anyone to go through needless suffering that I went through because I was lazy.~mote


----------



## janielo (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi,I just had my first and only (I hope) colonoscopy on Monday. The prep was the nightmare. I had Versed and Fentynyl during my procedure so I didn't know anything until I woke up in my room. Depending on the amount of drugs you receive and how well you do with those drugs is pretty much how your day after will go. I felt hung over the day after and part of today. Drink lots of water the day after especially. You'll be dehydrated. It will make you feel better. I had a tad of D on the day after but I was just happy to eat so it didn't bother me too bad. I have IBS-D. I agree, DRINK ALL THE PREP! Do everything you can to get it down! Follow your docs instructions! You'll be glad you did because if you're clean then you won't have to do it again! It was hard but I did it! Took me 3 1/2 hours but I did it. It was worth it. Just to get a clean bill of health! Sorta!


----------

